# Will the Epson L800 be perfect?



## Enesi (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi mates,
My name is Michael and I am about to start my t shirt printing business. I wanted to know if Epson L800 is good enough a printer for me to start with. I will appreciate helpful answers please. Thank you.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Perfect for what?

Dye sub? Transfers? What size prints are you expecting to do? What material? How many prints per day/week?

Perfect doesn't exist.


----------



## Enesi (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Brian,
I really am appreciative of your quick response. I intend to use the printer to print images on the various transfer papers available. I also intend to do a good number of jobs(300-1000shirts) in my area. Kindly advice if the printer will help. Going through the review of the printer, I saw that it has excellent photo printing abilities.


----------

